# Motor PaP Consume en exceso



## rvm66868 (Jun 19, 2020)

Saludos soy nuevo en el foro, este CNC la constri en el 2013 con restos de maquinas de escribir e impresoras, la utilizo bastante en madera y me ha dado resultados, estoy en estos momentos mejorando la potencia de los motores para aumentar velocidad, pienso usar sla7024 como driver de motores y tengo arduino mega 2560 con software propio en delphi7 como controlador en pc no es gran cosa pero funciona.


----------



## rvm66868 (Jul 19, 2020)

Saludos, construí los controladores con sla7024 para ejes x, y con motores em336 para mi maquinita, pero el eje z tiene un motor de mas corriente, la chapa se puede leer TYPE 23lm- c355, lo demás está ilegible, es de una impresora Epson antigua, es unipolar con 1.7 Ohm por bobina, 56 mm de diámetro. El tema es que necesito aumentar la potencia pero no tengo un controlador que pueda llevar éste motor, por el diámetro del cable enrollado puede con 3 Amperes por devanado.

Construí una fuente a transformador que proporciona 35V  12A pero echó humo cada vez que conecto el motor a mas de 8 V. No puedo comprar un controlador para ésto, es muy caro y difícil de conseguir, pero tengo idea de controlar la corriente con pwm, he usado tl 494 sin resultados con r shunt 0.5 Ohm, a mas de 2.5A avalancha y humo. Saludos


----------



## Jota Jota (Jul 25, 2020)

@rvm66868 Que extraño porque este motor es de 2.3V/2.75V nominal y 1.5A/2.3A  nominal por fase según su Código, puede funcionar perfectamente con un Driver A4988 a 12V,  si quemo la fuente es muy probable que este motor no este funcionando como debe, cuantos Ohm te marca en las bobinas..? Este dato es importante saberlo.

Puedes subir una foto del motor en cuestión, es importante saber el código que sigue después del C355 asi este elegible, este puede darnos una pista del voltaje nominal y corriente por fase si es que este se encuentra funcional y no se haya dañado por alguna corriente mal calibrada.


----------



## rvm66868 (Jul 31, 2020)

Medido da 1.7 ohm por fase. Esta imagen es lo mejor que pude tomar saludos


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 1, 2020)

El motor es de 1.5A a 3.3V por fase, Torque 6,2Kg-cm, WR es de 2,2 Ω.


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 2, 2020)

Medí nuevamente las bobinas y estas me dieron 1.44 ohm por fase con Metrahit 32s y 1.5 con fluke 179c, ed probable que tenga algún daño interno, voy a desarmar y enviare fotos para que vean, espero no tener que enrollar. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 3, 2020)

Bueno nada raro a la vista, el valor de aislamiento da en Mohm entre bobinas y al núcleo, continúe y monte un controlador pwm a 31kHz para regular manualmente el ancho de pulso y me mantuve a 10 v fuente y el motor trabaja perfecto. A aproximadamente 2 amperes fase muestra perdidas de paso y vibración fuerte así que lo dejo en 1.5A por fase. Lo probé todo hasta 24V de fuente y normal,  solo se calientan bastante más los transistores. En este no monte diodos en paralelo con las bobinas, me sube la corriente de fuente. Quería alimentarlo a 35V pero por ahora lo usare así hasta mejorar el control.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 3, 2020)

Hola, muchos consideran sólo el valor óhmico de los devanados cómo dato crucial.
Sin embargo se olvidan de la reactancia.  
Por lo tanto, lo que debe considerarse es la impedancia total del sistema, y es el resultado de la suma trigonométrica de la resistencia del alambre, más la reactancia de dicho devanado.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 5, 2020)

Coincido totalmente con @Gudino Roberto duberlin , no solo ese factor de la WR es importante también la inercia del Rotor, si los rodamientos no están bien acoplados o desgastados esto causa un sobrecalentamiento.

La inductancia de ese motor debe marcar entre 5 a 5,5mH.


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 5, 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo, pero hay variación con los datos q me muestran con un circuito chopper descrito en datasheet del L293e  funciona correctamente con 35 V y 1.2 amp por fase. Logre 10000 de rate con cnccontrol sin perdida de fase. Sin calentamiento a mas de 45 grados con 28 grados ambiente. Saludos.


----------



## Fede_joe (Ago 6, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> @rvm66868 Que extraño porque este motor es de 2.3V/2.75V nominal y 1.5A/2.3A  nominal por fase según su Código, puede funcionar perfectamente con un Driver A4988 a 12V,  si quemo la fuente es muy probable que este motor no este funcionando como debe, cuantos Ohm te marca en las bobinas..? Este dato es importante saberlo.
> 
> Puedes subir una foto del motor en cuestión, importante saber el código que sigue después del C355 asi este elegible, este puede darnos una pista del voltaje nominal y corriente por fase si es que este se encuentra funcional y no se haya dañado por alguna corriente mal calibrada.



Hola, hay algo que no entiendo...ese driver sirve para ese motor? Tengo motores de 2.2v a 2A y no estoy seguro si el A4988 me sirve para mi proyecto. 
No corro el riesgo de quemarlo?
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 6, 2020)

Fede_joe dijo:


> Hola, hay algo que no entiendo...ese driver sirve para ese motor? Tengo motores de 2.2v a 2A y no estoy seguro si el A4988 me sirve para mi proyecto.
> No corro el riesgo de quemarlo?
> Desde ya muchas gracias



Cual es el Modelo o Ref exacto del motor en cuestión?

El A4988 claramente lo especifica en el Datasheet, pero por seguridad no vamos a exigir al tope tanto el motor como el Driver cierto, este mismo trae su mini-disipador y se complementa con un Fan si es necesario, al igual se implementa la formula del Vref.

Tambien depende mucho para que proyecto se implementara y si es para una CNC para que tipo de materiales se va a trabajar, lo que si se debe tener es una buena fuente.

Nota: Si ya necesita un poco mas de corriente y con el A4988 pierde muchos pasos el motor o se calienta mas de lo normal, tendrá que reemplazarlo por otro que soporte mas corriente como el  DRV8825 que soporta 2.2A o otro Driver de mas capacidad sea el ST820 etc, cada Driver tiene su respectiva formula con su constante asi que antes de implementar algún proyecto leer atentamente el Datasheet.


----------



## Fede_joe (Ago 6, 2020)

Entiendo la corriente que consume el driver, la cual estaría bien para mi motor, es 2.2V/ 2A pero lamentablemente no tengo más información del motor solo lo que dice la etiqueta (FH6-1571 / stp-58D307 1.8 step 2.2V 2A).
Mi pregunta es básicamente por la tensión de trabajo del motor, seria de 2.2V y el driver acepta 8V y si esta en un cnc shield para arduino uno es de 12V.
Ese es el punto que no logro entender.
Estoy en proceso de construir un CNC y tengo este problema con la electronica. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 6, 2020)

Fede_joe dijo:


> Entiendo la corriente que consume el driver, la cual estaría bien para mi motor, es 2.2V/ 2A pero lamentablemente no tengo más información del motor solo lo que dice la etiqueta (FH6-1571 / stp-58D307 1.8 step 2.2V 2A).
> Mi pregunta es básicamente por la tensión de trabajo del motor, seria de 2.2V y el driver acepta 8V y si esta en un cnc shield para arduino uno es de 12V.
> Ese es el punto que no logro entender.
> Estoy en proceso de construir un CNC y tengo este problema con la electronica.
> Muchas gracias



Ese Motor estaría entre 7 a 9Kg de torque asi que esta muy bien para una CNC DIY.

Un PAP se controla es por la corriente, 2.2V es el voltaje nominal del motor, estos motores pueden trabajar muy bien con fuentes de 12V a 24V, para una CNC de 3 ejes y esos motores la fuente debe tener mínimo 10A, cuando se trata de corriente mejor que sobre y no que falte se entiende.

Le doy un ejemplo un led trabaja a un voltaje de 3V se puede conectar a 12V claro que si, pero que pasa si no se controla su corriente con una resistencia limitadora obvio se quema, pasa igual con un PAP.

Entonces sabiendo que el motor tiene una corriente de 2A y vamos a trabajarlo con el Driver A4988 cierto, que hay que tener en cuenta, pues primero las resistencias de sensibilidad SX1 y SX2, en los Driver estándar casi siempre son de 0.1Ω marcadas con el Code R100, ya teniendo estos datos calculamos.

Vref = 2A x (8 x 0.1Ω)
Vref = 1,6V

*Lo ideal es trabajarlos a pasos completos asi que ese valor lo multiplicamos por el 70%

Vref = 1,6 x 0,7
Vref = 1,12V

Iniciamos con una corriente de 1,8A

Vref = 1.8A x (8 x 0.1Ω)
Vref = 1,44V

*Lo ideal es trabajarlos a pasos completos asi que ese valor lo multiplicamos por el 70%

Vref = 1,44 x 0,7
Vref = 1V

Entonces ya podemos calibrar nuestros motores entre 1V a 1,12V Max

Nota: La constante para el Driver A4988 es 8 y para el DRV8825 es 5


----------



## Fede_joe (Ago 6, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Ese Motor estaría entre 7 a 9Kg de torque asi que esta muy bien para una CNC DIY.
> 
> Un PAP se controla es por la corriente, 2.2V es el voltaje nominal del motor, estos motores pueden trabajar muy bien con fuentes de 12V a 24V, para una CNC de 3 ejes y esos motores la fuente debe tener mínimo 10A.
> 
> ...


Perfecto,  ahora me quedo más claro. Realmente había trabajado con motores de 12v y no tuve ese problema. Muchas gracias por la explicación. 
Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 12, 2020)

Bien resuelto problema con motor eje z, cuando logre hacer PCB y circuito final del cobtrolador subo todo, a alguien pueden ayudar, me alegró mucho su ayuda, cualquier dato o idea siempre ayuda. Gracias
Ahora , no se si cabe aquí. Después de probar y probar el cnc Control FA perdidas de pasos, cabio grbl y universal gcode vender y tengo la misma perdida  ahora en x y y manual perfecto incluso en diagonal. Trabajo sin calar sin eje z i lo mismo, no entiendo como manual puede incluso apuntando carga, pero en el trabajo se pierde, utilizo gcode descargados y los de prueba y nada, no tengo shield solo circuitos convertidores con ttl que funcionan manual incluso en diagonal el tema es en círculos. Espero su ayuda gracias


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 12, 2020)

Disculpa por el mensaje anterior la corrección de idioma acabó con el español, el pedido de ayuda es con la perdida de pasos que estoy teniendo en los ejes x, y. Grbl en nano y  universal gcode sender. Nada bueno cuando hay curvas  cerradas van pa cualquier lado después todo normal


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 13, 2020)

En el Foro hay muchos expertos en el tema CNC asi que quizás tambien pueden aportar muchas soluciones y sugerencias,  en mi poca experiencia que tengo con las maquinas que he construido, que incluso estoy adjuntando el material para una pequeña con área de trabajo tamaño carta, te puedo colaborar en la experiencia que he tenido en el armado, calibración y configuración de estas mismas, porque cada maquina es única y mas cuando se realiza con material que tenemos a la mano, toca ir adaptándolo a cada eje según nuestros cálculos, que son como peso, torque, fresado y avance.

Como toda CNC esta compuesta principalmente por el software, la electronica y la mecánica, si el UGS no esta bien configurado habrá perdidas de pasos, al igual pasa con la electronica, ya con la mecánica si no esta bien calibrada  y peor aun tiene Backlash en las curvas escalonea mucho igualmente en las pasadas del material, si los motores van demasiado rápido se salta sin duda, si el programa que usas para convertir a codigo G no queda bien configurado con la respectiva fresa, numero de pasadas y demás se descontrola, tambien ocurre cuando usas ciertos materiales muy duros que el Spindle, Motortool, Router o herramienta rotativa no tenga la suficiente potencia de corte se frena en alguna coordenada y se salta, al igual  los motores junto al avance lineal no tienen el suficiente torque pues el diseño queda hecho papilla.

Seria de mucha utilidad que describas tu maquina ojala con fotos a detalle seria estupendo, como por ejemplo si usas eje lineal o es por rodamiento, si es de cremallera, correa o tornillo Husillo y cuanto avanzan por milímetro, área de trabajo, es de puente fijo o móvil si es móvil usas doble motor o motor central, en que material lo usas solo madera?

Tambien seria estupendo una buenas capturas de pantalla de la configuración el UGS " Universal G-Code Sender" cual programa usas para generar el codigo G, y en cuanto a la electronica pues esa esta muy clara, el tema central seria mas por configuración y mecánica.

Es un poco difícil decirte te pasa esto y esto con tu maquina sin saber como esta compuesta, configurada y calibrada.


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 13, 2020)

Bien, preparare algo para enviar. Medí todas las salidas con analizador lógico y a velocidades medias y altas todo parece bien pero a bajas velocidades cuando la frecuencia del pulso de paso y el cambio de direccion están por debajo de 200Hz las señales no son las esperadas, simule el circuito que convierte las señales de step y dir a la sla7024 y a bajas frecuencias no funciona bien, el esquema es con ttl y todos los q e visto en la red son con IC CMOS. Simule los dos circuitos juntos y difieren por debajo de 200Hz aproximadamente. Cambiare a CMOS.


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 18, 2020)

Saludos*,* sustituí los circuitos convertidores de step dir a 4 pines de los driver y puse un nano q*ue* tenia para otro proyecto, toma las señales del nano con  grbl y lo convierte, por ahora tiene paso completo y medio, seleccionable por entrada y funciona bien, he probado repetir trabajos y termina siempre en el mismo punto, parece bien. Muchas gracias por la ayuda*,* nunca es poca.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 18, 2020)

Hola, normalmente un CNC decente, no pierde pasos en sus motores. Ya que posee feedback ya sea por sensor HALL o mediante EMF.
Ésto le permite avanzar en la secuencia una vez detectada la posición correcta del rotor.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 19, 2020)

rvm66868 dijo:


> Saludos*,* sustituí los circuitos convertidores de step dir a 4 pines de los driver y puse un nano q*ue* tenia para otro proyecto, toma las señales del nano con  grbl y lo convierte, por ahora tiene paso completo y medio, seleccionable por entrada y funciona bien, he probado repetir trabajos y termina siempre en el mismo punto, parece bien. Muchas gracias por la ayuda*,* nunca es poca.




Los IC CMOS que implementaste son los 74HC74D junto al 74HC86?


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 19, 2020)

Use 74 ls74 y 74ls86.
No llegué a usar los IC CMOs, pase de ttl directo al nano.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 20, 2020)

Si eso me imagine, en cierto momento los implemente para un proyecto, pero con los SLA7024 lo mas viable era usar un Nano como lo has implementado, tengo 2 SLA y trabajan muy bien.


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 23, 2020)

Saludos a todos, gracias por su ayuda. Ya funciona la cnc como esperaba, lo mas seguro que no es como debe 100% pero voy caminando, uso tornillos sinfín 1mm por vuelta, tenia algo de juego en las tuercas, pero lo reduje cortándolas en perpendicular con el recorrido del sinfín y soldando tuerca a un lado y con un tornillo ajusto la rosca disminullendo el diámetro interno de la tuerca. Esto aumenta la fricción pero me disminuye bastante el juego que esta tiene. Mi pregunta, estoy usando medio paso, es suficiente para motores 200 pasos por revolución y medio paso en el driver para fresar PCB para piezas convencionales, no de montaje superficial. E estado haciendo placas de manera tradicional por mucho tiempo y quiero introducirme en el fresado de PCB por cnc, gracias por sus respuestas.


Jota Jota dijo:


> Si eso me imagine, en cierto momento los implemente para un proyecto, pero con los SLA7024 lo mas viable era usar un Nano como lo has implementado, tengo 2 SLA y trabajan muy bien.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 195232


Exacto, ese mismo. Aproveche las placas de las impresoras para el montaje de prueba


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 23, 2020)

Si no hay problema, pero si vas a realizar PCB lo que no debe tener es nada de Backlash, el Spindle debe ser de alta velocidad, usar un buen programa para Auto Level y una buena fresa, de lo contrario vas a machacar fresas y PCB con pistas incompletas, no es recomendable usar baquelita normal, las mas calibradas y rectificadas son las de fibra de vidrio.


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 24, 2020)

Bueno el motor es de 14000 rpm, según chapa. Uso sinfín roscado 1mm por vuelta y tuercas, estas tuercas le corté 2 mm en diagonal y solté una tuerca en un extremo, y con tornillo regulo el diámetro interno de la tuerca del eje, aumenta la fricción pero disminuye bastante el Backlash que estas provocan. Iré probando el ajuste hasta que funcione correctamente. Saludos


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 28, 2020)

Con el motor que uso en el eje z, por lo que se inició este hilo, pregunto y agradezco su tiempo y respuestas. Alguien lo a montado con sla 7024 a 35V de fuente? A  mas de 20V con Vref de 0.6V se pone en corto cuando trabajo con el. De antemano agradesco sus repuestas y el tiempo que dedican en responder.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 28, 2020)

Hola, seguramente estás superando límites de algún o algunos parámetro(s).
Que mediciones has hecho al respecto?


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 29, 2020)

Bueno la vref es la que mido porque la fuente es la misma para los demás motores (mas pequeños) y funcionan bien. Según datasheet del sla 7024 la corriente de salida es  Vref/ R shunt. Vref la fijo a 0.6 y la shunt es de 0.68ohm la que monta Epson junto a la 7024. Con esto no debe pasar de un ampere. Hace ya algún tiempo tuve trabajando este motor la 7024 a 12 Volt con una fuente de PC, cuando intente subir a 24 trabajo lo suficiente para medir la vref, incluso tenía un disipador enorme por si las moscas y se quemó la sustituí y se quemo nuevamente. Le monte una MTA011 con pwm para control de corriente y funciona perfectamente, en estos momentos tengo el motor trabajando con un driver que hice a transistores y funciona también aunque los transistores se calientan bastante, por lo que quería volver a la sla 7024, por su sencillez. Saludos


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 29, 2020)

Para darle un poco mas de 1A serian 1.2A con resistencia de sensibilidad de 1Ω, pues ese SLA soporta buen voltaje pero a 35V  que es lo Max no se, a 24V que es lo mas viable trabaja muy bien, en mi humilde opinión debes tener algo mal porque ese soporta mas de 20V 

Ejemplo:



Que transistores estas usando porque para este tipo de PAP ?


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 29, 2020)

Saludos, en la respuesta #25 de este hilo subí una imagen de los driver del eje X y eje Y con sla7024, estas están conectadas a una fuente de 35.25V y trabajan de maravilla a Vref=0.55V dando 0.8 A por salida, con ventilación forzada. Sin ventilación se fríen porque mi local tiene casi 40° celsios por la tarde. El driver que tengo montado a transistores en el eje Z uso 2sd 2131 dos por bobina del motor, con un chopper a lm393 y r shunt de 1ohm este regula a 1.1A regulable con una resistencia variable, funciona bien hasta 24V mas allá la temperatura sube exponencialmente y se queman todos.


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 4, 2020)

Saludos, asi va quedando la fuente del equipo, los 5 y 12V van de una fuente reciclada de un reproductor de dvd,además tiene para -12V por si hace falta, no creo pero nunca esta de mas. Me quito muchos problemas con esta fuente, tengo varios ventiladores montados, la potencia extra nunca esta de mas, la placa de alimentación a 35V es la de arriba esa la hice a mano ya que el todavía el motor no tiene conectado el adaptador para la barrena para hacer el fresado de las placas, espero tenerlo listo, para hacer las placas del controlador de cada eje.


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 13, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, normalmente un CNC decente, no pierde pasos en sus motores. Ya que posee feedback ya sea por sensor HALL o mediante EMF.
> Ésto le permite avanzar en la secuencia una vez detectada la posición correcta del rotor.


Saludos, estoy pensando en usar motores de CD, he googleado un poco y he encontrado trabajos asi, pero de baja potencia. Se ha probado con motores de mas potencia?, digamos 120W 120V. Usando el mismo control del usado en el de aportes de este foro, es posible? Las respuestas son apreciadas, los PAP de mas potencia que las impresoras son casi imposibles de conseguir en cuba y no digamos los controladores.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 14, 2020)

Vi unos para Scooter de imán permanente 120W pero a 12V ya seria implementarlos con polea o engranaje y encoders NO?


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 15, 2020)

Correcto, aunque aquí son más fáciles de conseguir los motores universales usado en batidoras por ejemplo, creo que tienen 100W, habría que ponerle encoder ópticos y un buen reductor, no tengo idea que reducción se podría usar para esto.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 15, 2020)

Para empezar esto te puede ser de utilidad:









						GitHub - suryaprocell/SuryaProCell-CNC: CNC, Arduino, OpenCV, DC Motor or Servo
					

CNC, Arduino, OpenCV, DC Motor or Servo. Contribute to suryaprocell/SuryaProCell-CNC development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Pues depende las RPM del motor en cuestión, pues hace mucho quería hacer una CNC con motores de taladro 350W  con su respectivo control de RMP  

Depende la reducción que implementes por ejemplo:


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 15, 2020)

Gracias, revisare la información que me das y te diré a que conclusión llegué. Espero que nos sirva a todos.


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 16, 2020)

Este es el diagrama final que monté para el motor con el que se inicio este hilo, espero no ofender a nadie con esto en una hoja,  pero no lo he montado en ningún simulador. Este trabaja hasta 20V, con voltaje superior se calientan mucho los transistore, le puesto redes de mejora de conmutación pero la temperatura no baja y entonces lo uso a 20V, aunque la idea era usarlo a 35 V. Cualquier sugerencia de mejora es apreciada gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 16, 2020)

Hola, el problema es que la resistencia de base de los transistores es muy alta. Desconozco el valor de Beta que tienen los transistores y la corriente nominal del motor, pero deberás calcular dichas resistencias en función de eso.
Además no veo ningún sistema amortiguador de f.e.m. cómo protección.


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 16, 2020)

Este es el diagrama final que monté para el motor con el que se inicio este hilo, espero no ofender a nadie con esto en una hoja,  pero no lo he montado en ningún simulador. Este trabaja hasta 20V, con voltaje superior se calientan mucho los transistores, le he puesto redes de mejora de conmutación pero la temperatura no baja y entonces lo uso a 20V, aunque la idea era usarlo a 35 V. Cualquier sugerencia de mejora es apreciada gracias





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, el problema es que la resistencia de base de los transistores es muy alta. Desconozco el valor de Beta que tienen los transistores y la corriente nominal del motor, pero deberás calcular dichas resistencias en función de eso.
> Además no veo ningún sistema amortiguador de f.e.m. cómo protección.
> [/QUOlos 2131 son par darlinton  con zener incluido colector emisor, según hoja de datos específicas para carga inductiva de motores y otros. La beta minima es superior a 2000 en 3A


Quería mandar la hoja de datos pero subió la foto, disculpenme, espero que sirva. Saludos


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 17, 2020)

Saludos, hoy probé la cnc en para hacer unas tapas para una lampara para mi hija, claro falta un poco de lijado y demás y montar en un marco. los problemas del eje z se resolvieron con dejar de usar paso completo y pasar a half step, por ahora todo bien. Saludos a todos.


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 18, 2020)

Saludos a todos, y a su familia que soporta estos tiempos que no estamos con ellos, para estar con nuestros problemas.  Este es el transistor 2sd2131 que uso para mi controlador del eje z, la ganancia es 2000 minima para 3A y lo uso a 1.1A en este momento por que creo que el diagrama anterior es adecuado, no porque funcione sino porque la corriente de base es mínima respecto a las características del 74ls08 que lo alimenta, no he medido esta beta de forma real, aunque estoy creando las condiciones para hacerlo y saber realmente las características de cada transistor, están a montones en las placas de la impresoras Epson y seria bueno utilizarlos por que son baratos y fáciles de encontrar para el que tenga estas placas.


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 22, 2020)

Referente al uso de motor universal para control de ejes, tengo la idea de conservar la indepencia en cada controlador usando señales de entrada dir y step, como tengo ahora. Cada controlador usará la señal step para mover según dir hacia un lado u otro. Ahora tengo que definir la velocidad máxima de los ejes para calcular el reductor que usaré, los motores de batidora tienen buen par pero mucho ruido, tengo que solucionar esto. en el reductor, se puede usar cadenas ( baja presicion aunque no se si es necesaria a nivel de motor y controlar posición después del reductor), ruedas dentadas (difíciles de hacer con presicion en mi lugar y muy caras) o correas dentadas como las de los motores de autos( muy caras). Cualquier idea se aprecia, saludos a todos. Recuerden que la familia va primero.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 22, 2020)

Hola, a que tipo de controlador te refieres?
Respecto a usar motores universales, el detalle está en que una vez recibida la orden de parada, tendrá un desplazamiento natural (inercia) que no puedes controlar, a menos que el motor disponga de algún freno.


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 22, 2020)

Saludos y gracias por su tiempo. Me refiero a usar un controlador con sensor de posición, contador de pasos con encoder óptico u otro.
Mi hija de 6 años, la autora de los diagramas en papel y mi molestia, digo mi ayudante  en el taller me pidió que publicará la foto de la lámpara final que seleccionó para elle disculpen los datos inconvenientes.
E investigado un poco y existe hasta una librería PID en arduino que permite control sobre motores DC en cnc, creo que es posible pero aumentando la potencia 120 W por motor, seria estupendo con lo difíciles de conseguir que son los PAP de potencia.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 22, 2020)

Creo que la única forma de lograr precisión (digamos menos de 1mm) es a bajas revoluciones en la salida del reductor.


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 22, 2020)

Bueno, con un sinfín 1mm por vuelta y una reducción de 100 tienes a 3600rpm 36 vueltas/min por mm, solo si llegas a esas revoluciones. Si aumentamos la reducción tenemos mayor presicion según el encoder que se use, o estoy errado?
Usando PID claro


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 22, 2020)

El encoder debe estar montado en el eje de mayor revoluciones. De esa forma aumenta la precisión a nivel electrónico.
Si vas a usar PID, tienes que controlar la velocidad. Ya que si es ON/OFF, no serviría de mucho un PID.


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 22, 2020)

Claro, entonces usaría PID para controlar posición como si fuera un servo, creo que este en el camino correcto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2020)

rvm66868 dijo:


> Claro, entonces usaría PID para controlar posición como si fuera un servo, creo que este en el camino correcto?


Depende...
Si los escalones de posición son muy grandes la velocidad irá "medio descontrolada" hasta que el error de posición se achique lo suficiente, pero ahí la velocidad puede ya ser muy pequeña...y no mover el motor.
Por lo general se controlan las dos cosas: posición con un PI (tal vez con anti-windup) y velocidad con un PD que recibe consignas de un perfil de velocidad pre-establecido (tipicamente trapezoidal) que toma su valor inicial del error de posición..


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 22, 2020)

Entiendo, crear un perfil de velocidad por motor y a partir de esto establecer el control del paso para el motor controlando la corriente real del motor y la velocidad, también haciendo lo mayor posible el laso de control?
Se





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Depende...
> Si los escalones de posición son muy grandes la velocidad irá "medio descontrolada" hasta que el error de posición se achique lo suficiente, pero ahí la velocidad puede ya ser muy pequeña...y no mover el motor.
> Por lo general se controlan las dos cosas: posición con un PI (tal vez con anti-windup) y velocidad con un PD que recibe consignas de un perfil de velocidad pre-establecido (tipicamente trapezoidal) que toma su valor inicial del error de posición..


Se complica un poco la idea, me estudiaré el sistema,  se que en sistemas industriales se aplica este esquema, seria genial llegar a el.


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 25, 2020)

Saludos, En esta paguina encontre algo que se puede ajustar a la idea que tengo. Habria que probar todo bien. El tamaño de mi ignorancia solo la supera mi deseo por saber.       kr4fty/DCMotorController


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 29, 2020)

Saludos cordiales, desarmé un motor de batidora quemado que tenia tirado, este  tiene en el colector 25 delgas, cada carbón ocupa 2 delgas. Para lograr un par lo mas constante posible en el control, creo, que debe dar al menos una vuelta en un paso con reductor de 400 conectado a un tornillo de 1 mm por vuelta para resolución de 0.0025mm, para obtener una precisión aceptable para la amortiguación en el frenado para fijar el paso, el segundo problema es que debe tener un encoder con mas de 100 puntos por paso para tener exactitud a la hora de medir el paso y el error sea el menor y no sea acumulativo según va caminando.


----------



## rvm66868 (Nov 17, 2020)

Bueno colegas he estado fuera de esto porque ha estado difícil dedicarse a los proyectos fuera de hacer para arroz si me entienden, ahora aparecieron IGBT y creo que voy a probar con ellos para controlar los motores dc con fuente simétrica, por lo que usaría dos nada mas y ahorro dinero que hace falta, apenas pruebe les digo saludos. No dejen lo que les gusta, empujen hasta el final


----------

